# PRS CE 22 good value?



## Adonai678 (May 13, 2012)

Im thinking of picking up a PRS CE22 which can be had for 1,000 bucks used in good condition or so. Are there better options out there for less or so with the same specs and general setup? Is this not worth the money?


----------



## ras1988 (May 13, 2012)

As a dyed in the wool PRS fan I would say you are getting a lot of guitar for $1000. USA made PRS guitars are among the most consistently well made and great playing guitars I have used. When I bought my first PRS I tried out 5 guitars from the rack from 2 model years and they each played exactly the same there is something to be said about that kind of consistency. Just a matter of making sure that the neck is in good condition, the fret still have life, and the body isn't banged up. Compared to a new guitar in the price range, well there is no comparison in my opinion.


----------



## Adonai678 (May 13, 2012)

ras1988 said:


> As a dyed in the wool PRS fan I would say you are getting a lot of guitar for $1000. USA made PRS guitars are among the most consistently well made and great playing guitars I have used. When I bought my first PRS I tried out 5 guitars from the rack from 2 model years and they each played exactly the same there is something to be said about that kind of consistency. Just a matter of making sure that the neck is in good condition, the fret still have life, and the body isn't banged up. Compared to a new guitar in the price range, well there is no comparison in my opinion.



Really? Wow. Okay, how is the 25" scale length compared to 25.5" of an rg or something? Does it feel closer to a tiny fender mustang?


----------



## ras1988 (May 13, 2012)

I switch between 25" and 25.5" and I don't notice a real difference save for a little more tension here or there. This could of course remedied by having a slightly heavier gauge of strings on there. A Fender Mustang is 24" which is absolutely tiny. 25" is right between a Fender and a Gibson really, right in that range of familiarity and comfort.

The main difference between a PRS CE and say a PRS Custom would be the neck woods (the body wood too possibly depending when the CE was made they switched from alder to mahogany at some point) and the attack associated with the bolt on construction. If you are in Boston and you are looking for a CE to try out swing by Mr. Music's in Allston, they had all manner of PRSi in the shop when I would go in. The price may not be in the $1000 range but you can at least try it out.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 13, 2012)

CE22's are definitely worth the $1000. I have one myself, can't recommend them enough


----------



## Watty (May 13, 2012)

Try for a CE 24 if you can, or at least consider swapping the pickups. I've owned like 4 CE22's and I had my hands on a much more..."used" CE24 that blew them all out of the water. But around 1k is a fair deal.

Just 2 cents.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (May 13, 2012)

Adonai678 said:


> Really? Wow. Okay, how is the 25" scale length compared to 25.5" of an rg or something? Does it feel closer to a tiny fender mustang?



You'll notice a slightly looser feel to the strings with the same gauge and tuning as a 25.5" guitar. Not huge but definitely there.


----------



## Volteau (May 13, 2012)

Definitiely a great deal. PRS CEs are amazing guitars. Hell, Opeth recorded Blackwater Park with a CE 24 (I've played both the 22 and the 24 and noticed no huge difference).


----------



## JP Universe (May 13, 2012)

Get it! Love my CE24


----------



## jordanky (May 14, 2012)

Jump all over it. PRS CE's are great guitars. I love mine!


----------

